# BFD Bypass



## vmaharaj (Jan 30, 2008)

Is there a way to bypass all the filtering present in the Behringer whilst leaving to connected? I have purchased a new AVR and want to run Audyssey first before equalising with the BFD. It is just too much work disconnecting everything and then reconnecting again. Alternatively, how can I reset all the filters that are present in the BFD from previous equalisations?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is there a way to bypass all the filtering present in the Behringer whilst leaving to connected?


The in/out switch bypasses the filters on the BFD. Refer to the manual for its operation.

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Alternatively, how can I reset all the filters that are present in the BFD from previous equalisations?


There is no "Reset" function. You either have to turn off each filter manually by changing its gain setting from (+) or (-) to zero, switch the filter from "PA" to "OF" (off), or re-adjust the filters to any new settings you might choose. Alternately, you could "abandon" one memory setting and enter new filters in a different one.

Or as brucek mentioned, you can bypass everything with the front panel button.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

